# miyata 914



## terrors (Apr 19, 2005)

hi i'm a newbie to this forum and to road biking and am looking for a little advise. a friend has a miyata 914 that he might sell. it looks to be in very good condition. new tires, clean etc. i'm wondering if anyone can give me an approximate value for this bike. thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

search completed listings on ebay - search term "Miyata"


----------



## terrors (Apr 19, 2005)

thanks tmb i checked it out and there was 0 there


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*How old*

How old is this bike, and for those of us who don't have detailed knowledge of the Miyata line, what are the components? Used bikes rarely go for more than 50% of retail, and bikes over 5 years of age seldom go for over $500. Assuming your bike is a mid-80s 7 spd, I'm thinking $150.


----------



## Softrider (Feb 3, 2004)

I have a Miyata 914 that was purchased in about 1993. It is a pretty decent touring bike, mine is equipped with 7-speed Shimano 105. If I remember correctly the price on the bike new was about $700.


----------



## terrors (Apr 19, 2005)

Kerry Irons said:


> How old is this bike, and for those of us who don't have detailed knowledge of the Miyata line, what are the components? Used bikes rarely go for more than 50% of retail, and bikes over 5 years of age seldom go for over $500. Assuming your bike is a mid-80s 7 spd, I'm thinking $150.


thanks for responding kerry the bike is from around '93 , 14 speed. i don't know any of the other particulars other than it does have Look pedals that we are about to change or i should say have the bike shop change we couldn't get them to move at all.


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

i'm moving this over to the retro board. a 7-spd 1993 miyata may get more attention over there. good luck.


----------



## terrors (Apr 19, 2005)

thanks soft that sounds similar except this one is from around '93 14sp.


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

terrors said:


> thanks soft that sounds similar except this one is from around '93 14sp.


7 cogs = 7 speed, 8 = 8, etc. 

two chainrings and 7 cogs = 7 spd double.

fwiw.

good luck.


----------



## curveship (Jan 26, 2005)

$150 sounds about right to me. It should be a pretty good bike. I did some research a couple years ago when I was considering buying my wife a 912 and I'll pass on what I can remember. Miyatas came in different lines denoted by number, with the first digit the line and the second two the number of gears. The 9xx line was their top model, and 914 means it, as you said, had 14 gears. If I recall correctly, road bikes had odd numbers and touring bikes even ones, so the 8xx was their top touring line, etc. It's probably a quality lugged triple-butted steel frame (heavy by modern standards, but well made) with index downtube shifting.

Take it by a bike shop and have them give it a lookover. The problem with older bikes is that if they need any service, that can be expensive and quickly raise the total cost. If you're comfortable doing your own work and have the tools, this may not be as big an issue.

One other thing: if the parts are Suntour, you'll have trouble finding replacements. You might never need replacements, but it's something to think about. 

If it's in ready-to-ride shape, it could be worth $200.


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

consider having to replace the following on a used bike that's this age:

cassette/freewheel
cables
housing
chain
handlebars
bar tape
saddle
bottle cages
pedals
tires
tubes
rim strips

go to nashbar.com or performancebike.com and price this stuff. then ask yourself if you're going to do it, or have a shop do it. if the latter, figure at least 3x your internet price.

not sure if you're a "newbie" to the site and to riding, or just to the site. if the former, you'll also need and/or want:

portable pump
floor pump
seat pack
bottles
bottle cages
pedals
shoes
bike computer
tire tools
spare tubes
lube
degreaser
multitool
other stuff i can't remember

it ain't just about $150...


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

You have to check completed listings.

Item number 7149256962

Miyata 912.


----------



## terrors (Apr 19, 2005)

thanks tmb
i put this one on my watch list yesterday. pricing seems about right i think.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

terrors said:


> thanks tmb
> i put this one on my watch list yesterday. pricing seems about right i think.


This is a relist of a bike that didn't hit the reserve last time - reserve was $200 USD.


----------



## terrors (Apr 19, 2005)

toomanybikes said:


> This is a relist of a bike that didn't hit the reserve last time - reserve was $200 USD.


thanks i just went back and checked it out-- no reserve this time and still sitting at 105usd.


----------



## Rthur2sheds (Jul 30, 2004)

*miya miyata*

I have a Miyata 712 circa 1986-87... solid steel frame. Nothing fancy,but let me put it to you this way: this is the bike that started my love for cycling

I can't think of anything else that I still own from 1986-87...


----------



## SDizzle (May 1, 2004)

I still have a 914. It started life with 7sp 105/600 on it, and lasted as such for a good 30000 miles. I've since sawed off all the braze-ons and polished/painted the lugs/tubes, and it serves fixed duty. It's a sweet frame, and will last forever, but not really something you should pay a lot for.


----------



## terrors (Apr 19, 2005)

J's Haiku Shop said:


> consider having to replace the following on a used bike that's this age:
> 
> cassette/freewheel
> cables
> ...


thanks so much for all this info J it will be a big help. and i am a newbie to both.


----------

